# MECA PA State Finals 3x event-anyone?



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Who all besides me and the Chef are going?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

where is it going to be in PA? pittsburgh like the ole days of SVR? haha gosh i miss those times.

you ever been back to Wheelin since you left?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Its in Washington near the Revolution Stadium as far as I know. Chris Zenner has a small shop near then and is hosting the event.

I always stop in Wheeling on our way through. Lori's parents live near Columbus so we have to go through Wheeling.

SVR was a great show, not many shows top in now a days


----------

